# Dog walker wanted in Darcy Lever- Bolton



## ines020287 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm looking for a dog walker for my 15 week old Shar Pei boy.

Due to my health I'll need a dog walker for him around 6-7 days out of every two weeks for the first six months then the usual Mon-Fri. The time I would need him being taken out for a walk is around 12-13:30 each day- 30 mins.

I'm prepared to pay around £4-£5 a day. There's a park just round the corner from me so there no need to travel far to walk him.

Please contact me on [email protected] if you think you could help.

Thanks


----------

